# looking for link on Mk4 euro switch install



## 91rss (May 29, 2004)

had a search but nothing found, so I thought I'd seen if anyone had a bookmarked page,thanks


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

Push in on the knob
Turn right.


----------



## paranoia (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: (GT17V)*

^
and thats it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 91rss (May 29, 2004)

*Re: (paranoia)*

it is the wiring of the lights etc that I'm after and to see if there is anything prewired to the harness etc.thanks It actually took just over a week from Hong Kong to get to Canada..


----------



## dieselgti (Apr 25, 2003)

*Re: (91rss)*

Check out the MKIV FAQ if you're looking for instructions for front and fog light wiring...
MKIV Exterior Lighting Thread


----------



## EternalMind (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (91rss)*

are you looking for this info:
switch
headlamp



_Modified by EternalMind at 8:55 AM 9-15-2006_


----------

